# Боль в грудине



## Пациент с грыжей (20 Май 2017)

Есть давняя проблема. Уже лет 5-6 точно как периодически появляется боль примерно вот тут(как эпицентр):
 
Боль разного характера. Например, если лежать на одном боку, подперев голову рукой, согнутой в локте, или любое другое положение при котором грудная клетка "заворачивается" внутрь, при сидении ссутулившись, начинает ныть в той точке, а потом распорстраняется боль почти по всей верхней части мышц груди(именно мышцы груди) и доходит до сильно ноющей боли, пока не разверну грудную клетку. Упражнение на отведение рук в стороны значительно улучшают состояние. Раньше еще помогало - хруснуть этим местом при сильном разведении рук в стороны. Иногда такое хрупание наоборот приводит к обострению. Несколько раз были острые приступы. Болело очень сильно, очень похоже на боль при обострении грыжи МПД. Заклинивает, жутко болит, не повернуться, ни руками подвигать. Острый период - относительно долгий. Опять же - примерно как при грыже МПД, пока не восстановится нормальная подвижность и не уйдет полностью болевой синдром. В остальное время - часто ощущение зажатости в этом участке, хочется опяьт таки развернуть грудную клетку и "щелкнуть" ней. Однако сейчас уже так не получается. Сейчас по такому принципу облегчение наступает, если поднять руки как по команде "руки вверх" и сымитировать движение -похожее на опускание штанги за голову, выпячивая при этом грудную клетку. Тогда хруснет в проблемном месте и наступит облегчение. Очень все это утомительно. Гимнастика, всякие упражнения конечно облегчают состояние во время выполнения, но кардинально это вопрос не решает конечно. Появилось субъективно - после упражнений в спортзале - "Пулловер" и  " глубокие отжимания на брусьях".  Что там могло растянуться или треснуть и что с этим можно сделать? Или хоть к чему это относится, где можно почтитать о такой патологии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Вроде отвечал.
Синдром Титце.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (20 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вроде отвечал.
> Синдром Титце.


Не, не, первый раз такое вижу. Спасибо!
Да, у меня еще и такая болячка есть ...))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Богатый!


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (4 Июн 2017)

А еще есть варианты кроме титце?
Отсутствуют основные явные признаки, которые описаны, как основные симптомы при наличии этого синдрома-нет припухлости и не бывает явных болевых ощущений при пальпации.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июн 2017)

Есть артрит, а есть артроз, у Вас артроз.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (4 Июн 2017)

Артроз грудинно-реберных сочленений?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июн 2017)

Считай, хронический синдром Титце.


----------

